# Ah Hemm... Louisiana Trip Part Deux



## Gramps

Alright fellas, got the motor straightened out. Or should have this week, mechanic says bad fuel pump, it's under warranty so lets try it again!

I'm shooting for the first weekend of February down south of New Orleans. Anyone else available to make it that weekend?


----------



## DuckNut

Reach out to Ryan1720...very good company and knows where the fish are hiding.


----------



## natez

My bro and i have been tryin to plan a trip this winter. He works in Foushon <----? 2 weeks a month. Gonna try to find some of these winter time bulls i have been hearing about. I might be down if its an open invite. Can bring beer and my brother, he is always good for a few laughs. Hope i dont need a 10wt


----------



## TidewateR

I'm down for some Hopedale action.


----------



## lodaddyo

Looking for something like this


----------



## Gramps

Ya, something like that Ryan.  

Longrod - It's an open invite to anyone who wants to come down. No agenda, just heading over for some fishing!


Edit - Got the call from the boat yard; new high pressure fuel pump and 3 new injectors. Woo hoo! All under warranty and she's ready to ride again!


----------



## natez

Good god man! Im losing sleep thinking about them pigs.


----------



## lodaddyo

> I'm down for some Hopedale action.


I second this motion.


----------



## dweave3

Gramps, I can do hopedale. Any thoughts on bumping it back to the last weekend in January again? Didn't realize that the first weeked is super bowl weekend....Saints are looking pretty darn good so far. Either way I can probally make it but we may have a better showing if it's not super bowl weekend.


----------



## Gramps

Ha, ya forgot about that whole Superbowl thing. I am open for either weekend.

Ryan, _Tide, Jimmy, what do you say to the last weekend this month?


----------



## lodaddyo

Cant do it. Im working. Who gives a crap about football


----------



## TidewateR

I can do it whenever. I'm usually out in the marsh most weekends. Here's some from Hopedale last weekend.




































They're thick right now


----------



## dweave3

I'll take fish over football. First weekend in feb it is.


----------



## Gramps

Well I'm sold. Now who can recommend a motel/fish camp down there?

Leauxtide, you're close enough to head out early(ish) Sunday and be home in time for tailgating, right?


----------



## ifsteve

Hey I am flying down from Idaho. Can I come? I actually have guides lined up for the 29-3 and am so stoked to get back down I can't stand it. Hope to come home with some big reds and a winter home lined up! ;D


----------



## dweave3

Oh yeah! Pm lamarsh. Think he knows a couple spots. There are a couple right at Breton sound marina. Only an hour from my place if you want to crash here. More than welcome.


----------



## lodaddyo

http://captaindude.com/lodging.php

Heres a place right down the road from BSM


----------



## Gramps

All right fellas, Captain Dude's looks like a good place. Plenty of room for us all, nice bbq area on site, fish cleaning stations, boat slips... I will give them a call to book a room or trailer for February 3-5.

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Paul_Barnard

Hmmmmm.  I should have my skiff in running order by then.  I'm a definite maybe.  Is it going to be the last weekend of this month or the first weekend of of Feb? The last weekend in Jan has minimal water movement on .25 and .4 foot tides respectively. The first one in Feb has good water movement and good tidal range.


----------



## lodaddyo

1st weekend in February.


----------



## Gramps

Ryan - Did you get my PM?

Everyone - Those of us that made it down to Delacroix met up for dinner Friday night and it was nice to meet everyone before the day of trying to fix my motor...  Anyhow, I would like to do that again, everyone who plans to make it down Friday evening/night speak up and lets make plans to meet for dinner.

David, Jimmy - Do you know of anywhere that we can go Friday night? If not, we can do a little bbq at the motel. Heck that may be better so none of us have to drive after.


----------



## lodaddyo

Yeah i got your pm. Did you book the room? I plan on coming fri evening and fishing sat. Not sure im gonna be able to stay sat night. If you guys want i was planning on bringing my pot and burner and cooking yall a good cajun meal. Maybe a jambalaya or a gumbo. Its up to yall. I also found another place that is closer to bsm.
http://www.thebigfish.net/fishing/accomodations.html


----------



## Gramps

I haven't booked anything yet. It does not make a difference to me where we stay, as long as there is a room with a heater... But doing a 4 man cabin at $30 per person would be a good for the budget.

That would be awesome if you did a jambalaya or gumbo! That is one part of living over here I have not experienced yet. If you are going to cook, let me know what I can bring.


----------



## lodaddyo

Ok so im in for both nights now. Im definitely gonna cook, do we have a head count yet?


----------



## KyleL

Ryan - Might I suggest a sause piquant? Cheap, good, and feeds a a lot of people. 

Kyle


----------



## dweave3

I'm in! I'll try and prepare some duck for the grill as well. Done well duck hunting out of the biloxi marsh from Breton sound the last few weekends. Gramps let me know about lodging and pricing.


----------



## lodaddyo

Ok so heres the headcount so far

Gramps
Leauxtide
Ryan1720 + 1 ( my buddy ron is gonna stay fri night)

Anybody else?


----------



## Paul_Barnard

I will probably come down there early Saturday morning and meet up with you wherever you decide to stay. If my skiff isn't ready to go by then, I'll either bring my kayak or my Cape Island.


----------



## KyleL

> Ok so heres the headcount so far
> 
> Gramps
> Leauxtide
> Ryan1720 + 1 ( my buddy ron is gonna stay fri night)
> 
> Anybody else?


I may invite myself, but just for a day trip, possibly meet you down there the Saturday morning.
I want to get back on the fish from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lodaddyo

Kyle, you can jump in with me and ron if you want. I would have invited you but i figured you would be bass fishing


----------



## KyleL

> Kyle, you can jump in with me and ron if you want. I would have invited you but i figured you would be bass fishing


Thanks dude, I'll let you know, but I'll most likely bring the Stealth.
Yes I am chasing the green turds, but it's a little slow right now and will be for the next two weeks. The Davis pond sphyon is kicking pretty good so the water is bad exect for a few of my spots. When it stops and the water temps hit 60+ I'm going to disappear for a while.


----------



## natez

Im down. Prolly for just saturday. Only got a 2 day kitchen pass. Still works for me though.


----------



## Paul_Barnard

> Kyle, you can jump in with me and ron if you want. I would have invited you but i figured you would be bass fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, I'll let you know, but I'll most likely bring the Stealth.
> Yes I am chasing the green turds, but it's a little slow right now and will be for the next two weeks.  The Davis pond sphyon is kicking pretty good so the water is bad exect for a few of my spots.  When it stops and the water temps hit 60+ I'm going to disappear for a while.
Click to expand...

The bass fishing in the Hopedale area can be outstanding. We catch them right alongside specks, reds and flounder. They are short, fat and have very pronounced green and yellow colors.


----------



## lodaddyo

Bass fishing is gay


----------



## dweave3

> Bass fishing is gay


HA!!! I'll second that...


----------



## lodaddyo

Just messing with you bro. I catch those trash fish all the time in Delacroix when im Redfishing. I just pop em in the head and throw them overboard


----------



## Paul_Barnard

> Just messing with you bro. I catch those trash fish all the time in Delacroix when im Redfishing. I just pop em in the head and throw them overboard


I make groceries out of 'em.


----------



## jboriol

I'm in for first weekend of Feb.  Check out www.fishwiththeking.com they have a couple lodges that sleep larger parties.  Some friends went back in the fall and said it was sweet.  I'll call tomorrow and let u know pricing, etc.  
I'm all for cooking some good eats sat night.  My brother in law will be smoking something tasty and making gumbo...he does not know it yet  bring something for you and a little to share and we'll be good.




My vote for food is rocky and corlos in chalmette Fri. Night [smiley=y-10.gif].


----------



## lodaddyo

Jimmy, 
Fishingwiththeking is in shell beach. Thats a pretty good hump back to hopedale by boat. Its up to yall. We could always pick up and launch at breton sound.  I was planning on cooking but if you and bro in law want to cook thats fine. Just let me know what to bring. Also im off friday, so i could go down early and get something started cooking for friday night, like a Jambalaya, so we dont have to go back to chalmette to eat


----------



## KyleL

> Bass fishing is gay


Hater!! 

I'll continue to haunt you with this picture..









But for sake of you still fishing with me for the Calcasieu tourney, here you go


----------



## Gramps

Alright boys, you tell me where to show up on Friday February 3rd and I'll be there mid-afternoon drinking a cold beer.

Otherwise I'll be headed to Captain Dudes. ;D


----------



## jboriol

I was thinking Fishwiththeking because he has a large place and can put as many as 19 in one 2200ft house, but if Gramps has something already set up at Dudes that’s cool just need a place to crash. 

Agree about BSM, I always launch at BSM to get out. I'm lovin some Jambalaya fri. night and my Bro in law is good with smok'n some brisket for Sat. night.


----------



## Capt_TD1

Guys, 
Ryan1720 just alerted me to this get together don't know how I missed this. I'll be down there all weekend looking forward to meeting everyone and stretching some fly lines. Any body on the fence about coming or not wanting to drag their boat, call me and we will work it all out as I don't want anyone to miss out on the fishing because of constraints.

Tristan


----------



## ifsteve

I will be fishing that way Sunday through the Friday you all show up. Hopefully you will do it again next year when I have a place and my boat down there and I can join the fun/. Sounds like you guys are gonna have a blast.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Paul_Barnard

Hi there Steve, it's Paul Barnard.  Hope the weather treats you well.  The fishing has been outstanding this year.


----------



## ifsteve

Hey, Paul hope all is well. Knew that was you on here from the bass pics. We aren't going to be over in New Orleans excpet to drive by on the way fishing. Planning to have dinner or lunch with Jimmy while we are in BSL. Any chance you going be that way? Things are looking good for a winter retirement down there and we will fish LOTS! ;D

Steve


----------



## Paul_Barnard

I only have Wednesday off that week you are going to be down here. If that works for you, give me a shout.


----------



## lodaddyo

I dont know about yall, but im ready to get the party started! ;D


----------



## Gramps

> I don't know about yall, but im ready to get the party started! ;D


I'm with ya! Ran the boat down in POC this weekend and it's ready to rock & roll!

Ok guys, I'm going to call either Captain Dude's or The Big Fish on Wednesday. Does anyone have a preference? It looks like Captain Dude's has smaller occupancy accommodations, which may work better without a confirmed head count.

Speaking of head count, if Ryan is going to cook, speak up about which days/nights you will be there. So far it looks like:

Gramps
LeauxTide
Ryan1720 +1
LAMarsh
LongRod
Paulboutside - Saturday?
Kyote - Saturday?

Looks like we will have a good turnout! If anyone is boatless, I can carry another. Just bring some cold beverages.


----------



## Capt_TD1

I am in for the festivities, not for the lodging.


----------



## lodaddyo

My +1 backed out


----------



## Gramps

Just called Capt. Dude's for a Friday and Saturday stay in a luxury travel trailer.  I plan to be in town around 3pm, you'll find me under an oak tree with a cold drink.


----------



## lodaddyo

Sounds good! Ill be there about the same time. We'll crack some brews and get the fire lit under that pot!


----------



## natez

Anybody, got a free space on their sled. I can bring the skiff but i am riding out solo. Would like to pair up with someone if possible. Poling alone sucks, but ill do whatever i have too. I can pole someone around all day for all i care. Or if anyone doesnt have a boat they can ride with me. Just tryin to figure all this out before i head down. Actually, i got a few questions to ask. Whos runnin this show any way.  Feel free to pm me a contact number. Either way, im comin fellas.


----------



## Gramps

Longrod - I started the thread so suppose I'm the leader. ;D Shooting you PM with my number.


----------



## lodaddyo

I only have one person on my boat for saturday. Just me on sunday. So if anyone is on the fence about coming down, i have room on my boat


----------



## Capt_TD1

Same deal. I have a two slots on my boat for saturday.


----------



## dweave3

Gramps/Ryan....I"ll try and meet yall down there for around 4 or 5. Yall will have a bit of a head start on me but I'll catch up quick. 

I believe I'm hopping in Gramps boat with him but I'm sure we can triple up in someone's boat if need be....I'm boatless right now but not for long......Copperhead under way.

See you guys Friday.


----------



## Gramps

I'm ready to head east tomorrow!

Leauxtide - figured you would fish with me. I can carry another also; no one should be worried about catching a ride.


----------



## KyleL

> I only have one person on my boat for saturday. Just me on sunday. So if anyone is on the fence about coming down, i have room on my boat


Ryan - I may take you up on that. Mine is getting a new jack plate put on and I'm not sure if it will be ready for Friday/Saturday. I'll call you today.


----------



## Gramps

Anyone seen the weather? The forecast isn't pretty.


----------



## KyleL

> Anyone seen the weather?  The forecast isn't pretty.


Yea, saw that... and Saturday, the day when I was most likely to be able to meet up with you guys, it says "Potential for Severe Thunderstorms"


----------



## lodaddyo

Not looking good


----------



## Gramps

Guys the forecast looks to bad for this weekend. Let's postpone this weekend and start looking for another date.


----------



## natez

What a bummer, maybe next time.  Im rockport bound , already got the kitchen pass. Anyone ever fish around port fouchoun this time of year?


----------



## natasha1

I would love to get in on this trip. What dates are you thinking?


----------



## Gramps

Brandon - Thinking the next few weeks, haven't booked any days off from work yet.

Anyone have a preference for the next few weeks? 2/24 maybe?


----------



## Capt_TD1

Pretty good down here right now fellas. Check out this video shot 2/7/2012. There were plenty big boys around just didn't take shots on them bc of the filming constraints.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoVR36QI_hE


----------



## hookemdano

Please post dates when figure it out. I was never able to make first dates due to work but off more in next couple weeks. Probably only in for driving over for a day but would enjoy meeting up w you guys.


----------



## natasha1

Scratch that, I am out as of now. That daily license fee has me spooked.


----------



## dweave3

I'm all booked up unitl the last weekend of March...damn weddings!


----------



## Capt_TD1

Any new info on this guys. I had a trip Thursday and wacked them pretty good but the gants....WHOA. Like something from a horror movie. That should continure with the warm weather until roughyl mid-April and for those willing to brave the gants the fishing is still top notch.


----------

